# How to stop this???



## daileyjoy (Aug 10, 2004)

I have seen this intertnet Co in the media at least twice and every single time I want to throw up. This co. needs to be shut down and the parents in jail for child pornography, I looked some today to see if someone was activly trying to have it shut down and the children taken away and there was nothing. So my question is how do I start doing something about this. If you google child supermodels you will find it. Even mothering did an article in media literacy and used a photo from their website yet mentioned nothing about the 8 year old girl posing in her underwear, another in a schoolgirl uniform shortened up to her butt. The entire site works like a free porn site you may even send clothes to the girls and they will model them on the internet, The mothers claim they are trying to get their children discoverd but a few years ago a show was done on it and a agent from a large modeling agency said they would never "discover" girls that way. It would not work.....vent.vent

What do I do next...................

Jennifer


----------



## sinsaratea (May 14, 2004)

I too have seen this and am pretty sickened by it. there is a group called dads and daughters (that welcomes all support, feel free to check out their site) that is actively trying to shut this stuff down.
don't have the website handy, just google Dads and Daughters and you should find it.


----------



## bravofrenchie (Oct 15, 2004)

*snort* You know what? I'm on my computer at work, and when I googled "child supermodels" and clicked on the first site that came up (I'm assuming that this is the site you're talking about?) "Websense", the filter that my company uses, wouldn't let me enter it.

"Your organization's Internet use policy restricts access to this web page at this time.

Reason:
The Websense category "Sex" is filtered."


----------



## sinsaratea (May 14, 2004)

Yeah, you prob. found the right one then.

I work for a school district. We can't even get on Google!!!!! which i get around by typing google.it (the italian site)

Can't go to Witchvox either... if i was a little more brave i would complain about that.....


----------



## Indigomama (Dec 26, 2001)

oh my god.. how absolutely sick... I knew this kind of stuff existed... guess never tried to see...

Yuck, yuck, yuck... I'm with you. This crap needs to be shut down!


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bravofrenchie*
*snort* You know what? I'm on my computer at work, and when I googled "child supermodels" and clicked on the first site that came up (I'm assuming that this is the site you're talking about?) "Websense", the filter that my company uses, wouldn't let me enter it.

"Your organization's Internet use policy restricts access to this web page at this time.

Reason:
The Websense category "Sex" is filtered."


----------



## zerby (Mar 28, 2004)

At my former employer, I couldn't get on the Militant Breastfeeding Cult website, because "cult" was considered a dangerous website."snort"


----------

